# برنامج المحاكاة الرائع للالكترونيات و المايكروكنتروللر و بالزمن الحقيقي لاتتردد



## نبيل الجبري (1 أبريل 2007)

برنامج المحاكاة الرائع للالكترونيات و المايكروكنتروللر و بالزمن الحقيقي
بالاضافة الى Ares لتصميم الدارة المطبوعة انطلاقاً منه و بمنتهى السهولة و بامكانيات كبيرة
سبق و أضفنا اصدار سابق منه يمكنكم مراجعته للتعرف أكثر :
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
اقتباس:
نعم 
Proteus اقوى برنامج محاكاة للالكترونيات و المايكروكنتروللر
و بالزمن الحقيقي
ما رح تستنا(تنتظر) ساعة حتى يكتبلك حرف على الLCD مثلاً​ 
اقتباس:
مميزاتة:
1. يستطيع عمل محكاه لاى دائرة ويحتوى بداخلة على عدد ضخم جدا جدا جدا من الشرائح الإلكترونية

2. يستطيع هذا البرنامج عمل محاكاه للمتحكمات ( Microcontroller ) عن طريق إدراج الملف ( .hex ) له وبه العديد من عائلات المتحكمات

3. تستطيع من خلاله عمل الدائرة على printed وطبعها وتنفذها بطريقة سهلة جدا 
و كلامه صح 100%​ 

هذا الاصدار يحتوي على مكتبة عناصر أضخم مع ميزات جديدة
فمثلاً أصبح فيه بعض ال PLDs&FPGAs






الحجم حوالي 26 ميغا للملف المضغوط
الرابط في المرفقات 
الباسوورد : انا اكره بوش
بس بالانكليزي : ihatebush


http://www.4shared.com/file/5177712/6f216164/prot.html

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/7225699/420a7caf/Pro_6903.html"]http[/URL][/COLOR]://www.4shared.com/file/7225699/420a7caf/Pro_6903.html[/SIZE]

تحيات: نبيل الجبري


----------



## hamza_ama (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Biomedical (1 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الأخ نبيل الجبري ،

لا أعلم إذا كان من الضروري طرح مثل هذه المشاركات ضمن قسم الهندسة الالكترونية أو تخصيص قسم فرعي ضمن الهندسة الطبية ، ولكني متأكد من شيئ واحد وهو :

مشاركة قيمة ومفيدة وتشكر عليها .

جزاك الله خيرا في الدنيا والآخرة .


----------



## م.الدمشقي (2 أبريل 2007)

جاري التحميل للتجربه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng/M.moh (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك طالما كنت ابحث عن هذه البرامج.


----------



## نبيل الجبري (3 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز biomebical كلامك صحيح بس في طلبة في المنتدى لديهم مشاريع تخرج با الميكرو كنترول وطلبو مني المساعدة فحاولت ان اساعدهم واعدك مازيد اذكر الميكرو كنتروار اوكي


----------



## amod (7 أبريل 2007)

مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
البرنامج متميز
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mmmm_mmmm656 (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج وانا جبت الكراك بتاعه في المرفقات
وانا عندي مشكله ان البرنامج ما بيعملش simulation بيقولي في الاخر heypad.dll not found او في مره تانيه AVR.dll not found ما اعرفش ليه او لو كان حد عنده شرح للبرنامج يقولنا عليه وشكرا...:55:


----------



## mmmm_mmmm656 (20 أبريل 2007)

اه انا عرفت المشكله فين ما كانش قاريهم.....شكرا


----------



## wika (27 أبريل 2007)

ياريت حد يرفع البرنامج تانى

لأن الوصلة معطوبة

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## فداء (28 أبريل 2007)

البرنامج لا يعمل يا ريت حد ينزله من جديد من فضلكم


----------



## خالدأبوحسين (8 نوفمبر 2007)

]://www.4shared.com/file/7225699/420a7caf/Pro_6903.html

هذا الرابط هو اللى اشتغل معي


----------



## aissa1 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط خطا ما هذا الكل يقرا فقط دوم تحميل ام مذا


----------



## tigersking007 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد الشاذلي (28 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hamzawy (15 فبراير 2008)

ياخي البرنامج طلب كلمة مرور في بداية التحميل
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماهي


----------



## تيمور ح (15 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## التواتي (6 مايو 2008)

thanks alot my brother


----------



## المسلم84 (6 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## bioeng_2003 (7 مايو 2008)

خالدأبوحسين قال:


> ]://www.4shared.com/file/7225699/420a7caf/Pro_6903.html
> 
> هذا الرابط هو اللى اشتغل معي


مع الاخ خالد الرابط شغال تم تنزيل البرنامج لكن لم يتم تجريبه للان
وشكرا


----------



## التواتي (11 مايو 2008)

*عفوا عندي سؤال*

ركبت البرنامج Proteus على جهازي ولم يعمل كاملا خصوصا Help 
مع العلم ان بجهازي ويندوز فيستا فهل هي السبب
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## التواتي (19 مايو 2008)

twati قال:


> ركبت البرنامج Proteus على جهازي ولم يعمل كاملا خصوصا Help
> مع العلم ان بجهازي ويندوز فيستا فهل هي السبب
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



:5: هل من مجيب :5:


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طارق رعد سلمان (20 يناير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## Eng.Ghazali (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا...


----------



## م_محمد متولى (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بجد برنامج مفيد و على فكره محتاج عمل جماعى عشان نقدر نصمم برامج يا رب علمنا العمل الجماعى


----------



## salah56bachir (19 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا غفر الله لك.


----------



## bio-med (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا

​


----------

